# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  How Not To Research Hair Transplant Surgery

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren and Joe Tillman discuss the dangers that todays hair transplant consumers face when trying to conduct their research on physician review sites and hair loss forums. https://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect...ldTruth147.mp3 Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth is []

More...

----------

